# OCT CONTEST FINAL 2nd PLACE ROUND



## cyberdigger (Oct 10, 2011)

I want to thank everybody who took part in THIS photo contest!! []
 This poll, and this contest, will end on Oct 15th at 8PM, no changes will be made. The pic with the most votes will fetch a reward for 2nd place. Wondering what happened to # 19? CLICK HERE  

 Here are the 5 runners-up:

 # 79






 # 84





 # 95





 # 125





 # 151


----------



## peejrey (Oct 10, 2011)

Hard choice[8|].......I hate hard choices[>:]....I'll wait a bit...[]
 Can we take the best 12, and make a calender?


----------



## carobran (Oct 10, 2011)

oooooooooooohhhhhhhh.............151  or 95???............there both so whittly and crude............and i really do love snow...................i think ill ponder a while[8|][8|][]


----------



## cyberdigger (Oct 10, 2011)

> Can we take the best 12, and make a calender?


 
 A calendar would be pretty cool, it would require an investment on someone's part, though.. I've been thinking about setting up a thread where all the nicest pics posted here would be stored, kinda like how the "What Members Want" thing is set up.. we'll see..

 I'm sure this is not an easy choice for many of you, all these pics are awesome! Take your time deciding, but remember this.. I set the poll to automatically close on Oct 15th at 8pm eastern, so don't wait too long! []


----------



## RedGinger (Oct 10, 2011)

A calendar would be great!  It's a great idea for proceeds to go to the forum.  It would probably have to be not very expensive.  Maybe someone with a little $ and computer skills would be willing to help.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Oct 10, 2011)

Really nice pics by everyone...Super effort.


----------



## bottlekid76 (Oct 10, 2011)

Congrats!! Great photos!

 ~Tim


----------



## Angelpeace (Oct 12, 2011)

I have to vote for 70. The makeup of the picture is beautiful. It is framed well and incorporates the bottles into a perfect setting. Good Luck. Peace.


----------



## RedGinger (Oct 12, 2011)

Great pictures, everyone.  This contest is great.  We have way more than 22 members, so please vote, everyone!


----------



## JOETHECROW (Oct 12, 2011)

> I have to vote for 70.


 
 Nina,...did you mean 79?...Just wondered, Laur could use another vote...[]


----------



## cyberdigger (Oct 12, 2011)

I imagine Rick would be quite pleased to get a vote, but I'm not convinced she had this one in mind:





 ..anyway, it's not included in this round, so Angel's vote goes to the closest # and blimey! It's # 79!


----------



## RedGinger (Oct 12, 2011)

Thanks Charlie, Nina and everyone.  I can use all the help I can get as I am up against some tough competition!


----------



## mr.fred (Oct 12, 2011)

I'll  have to go with #95---------and #79 has my vote to---it's a blend of ---End of the Day  and  mystique []


----------



## surfaceone (Oct 12, 2011)

Hey Mister Charlie,

 Are you calling for another round of voting? Is this a variation on the "early and often" gambit? I think I had a hanging chad on that last ballot.


----------



## cyberdigger (Oct 12, 2011)

from what I can gather about your post, you have not visited the beginning of this thread.. here's a FREE RIDE


----------



## surfaceone (Oct 13, 2011)

Why thank you Mister Charlie,

 I did completely overlook that little Submit Vote button, thanks for the whiplash. It wouldn't allow me to vote 5 times though. Wouldn't even let me vote twice. Whatz up with that.


----------



## andy volkerts (Oct 13, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  surfaceone
> 
> Why thank you Mister Charlie,
> 
> I did completely overlook that little Submit Vote button, thanks for the whiplash. It wouldn't allow me to vote 5 times though. Wouldn't even let me vote twice. Whatz up with that.


 [] Hey ! this aint Florida ya know hangin chads and all!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rockhounder55 (Oct 13, 2011)

Okay, I voted. Next time Chuckie, don't make it so hard. [&o]  ~Mike


----------



## glass man (Oct 14, 2011)

Is this still up for voting?Sorry my birthday near killed me....any way my vote is for 79....just to make sure it is Laur's pic.I just woke Nina up long enough to make sure she meant for her vote to go to Laur too and after the cob webs got outer her head she said "yes..well she said "the one that has the glasses and stuff in the picture" then she got more awake and then said "YES,Laur's picture"'

  Unlike me Nina don't come to a  screaming and holloring when awakened in sich a fasion like some one that lives in this house do![8|]   I think birthdays should come like leap years...[8D] JAMIE


----------



## RedGinger (Oct 14, 2011)

That's very sweet of you, Jamie.  Thanks for your votes.   []


----------



## cyberdigger (Oct 14, 2011)

Yall got one more day to vote in the poll CLICK HERE  ..I can't change when it ends, so be ready tomorrow night at eight o'clock eastern, five pacific, midnight London. Did I forget anyone?


----------



## carobran (Oct 14, 2011)

i dont know..............whats canada???[8|][8|]


----------



## Wheelah23 (Oct 15, 2011)

*facepalm*


----------



## Rockhounder55 (Oct 15, 2011)

Wow!! One hour left, 1,634 active users, and only 39 people voted. [] Just curious, Charlie. How many people submitted an entry? Not how many actual entries, but how many members submitted one? I'm too lazy to go back and count them. []  ~Mike


----------



## cyberdigger (Oct 15, 2011)

Lazy? You're feeling lazy so you want me to count for you? Bite me! [8D]


----------



## Rockhounder55 (Oct 15, 2011)

[][][][] You didn't keep a list? [8|]  ~Mike


----------



## cyberdigger (Oct 15, 2011)

Didn't need to, it's right HERE [] I'm curious too now.. anyone here bored but not lazy tonite?? [8|]


----------



## RedGinger (Oct 15, 2011)

Please vote, everyone!  Not much longer left.


----------



## cyberdigger (Oct 15, 2011)

Jeepers.. 11 minutes left and not a thing I can do about it!! []


----------



## RedGinger (Oct 15, 2011)

Looks like Road Dog is in the lead until the end.  Good job, Road Dog.  I voted for your picture, myself.  It is surely deserving of the win! Congrats!


----------



## Rockhounder55 (Oct 15, 2011)

Okay, I got off my lazy butt and counted. 32 different members submitted an entry. []  ~Mike


----------



## cyberdigger (Oct 15, 2011)

I knew you could do it Mike! [] 

 Last chance to vote.. errr


----------



## cyberdigger (Oct 15, 2011)

Well OK that's all folks, thank you all very much for your interest in this photo contest, and please extend your appreciations to the winners, yes winners.. everyone who entered a pix gets my thanx, the group participation thing is big with me, I like it, especially from the cozy, isolated comfort of my own home.. You're all fun to hang with, and now I have an announcement:

 Rory gets an award for most votes in the final round.
  Laur gets awarded for most final round votes for a pic taken specifically for this contest.
  If either of you has moved in the last 210 days, please update you shipping info..


----------



## mr.fred (Oct 15, 2011)

Congratulations to both of you[].


----------



## Road Dog (Oct 15, 2011)

Thanks for the votes Ya'll. Some tuff competition fer sure.


----------



## surfaceone (Oct 20, 2011)

Hey Rory & Lauren,

*Congratz to the both'a yuz!* Nothing 2nd Place about either of your photos.


----------



## glass man (Oct 21, 2011)

I think every one that even submitted a pic. should get a good..a very good bottle out of this! Just like all kids that even participate in any school function gets a trophy.[even for SMOKING IN THE BOY'S ROOM]

 If not it might bruise our EGOS and Charlie Man I know you don't want to live with no bunch of EGO BRUISES hanging over your head![]Ain't as bad as Bottle Bruises,but...

 You don't really care do ya?[8D]Never mind![&:] JAMIE


----------



## cyberdigger (Oct 24, 2011)

Maybe one day Jamie when I get sick of bottles.. []

 Road Dog Rory got a $25 donation to the forum in his name, thank you Rory that was very considerate of you!
 Laur, keep an eye out for a package sent today..[]


----------



## RedGinger (Oct 24, 2011)

Thanks very much Charlie!  Thanks also to Surface and all of those with kind comments.  That was generous of Charlie and Road Dog to contribute to the forum.  Great contest!


----------



## cyberdigger (Oct 24, 2011)

I'm sure you take great pics Roger, but these here are the cream of the crop! []


----------



## RedGinger (Oct 26, 2011)

Charlie, my bottles arrived today and I love them!  We both thought they were so cool!  I can't wait to display them.  Thank you for your generosity.


----------



## cyberdigger (Oct 26, 2011)

[] I wiped them down just before packing them, and I thought they look pretty good as a set of 3 old labeled chems.. the tansy is my fave. The generosity was simply passed on from the gent at the flea market who unloaded the whole box on me.. [] Enjoy!


----------



## glass man (Oct 28, 2011)

THANK YOU CHARLIE MAN!!JAMIE


----------



## tigue710 (Oct 29, 2011)

Oops, I missed it... But these are the pics I voted for I think, at least some of them...!

 I like the calander idea, possibly we could set up a calendar account and pre order, then if enough people pre order we could prepay to cover calendar costs, possibly even make more to sell at bottle shows with profits to benefit the forum... Actually this could turn into something, with the possibility of a forum bank roll to buy nice bottles for forum auctions and even an organized forum bottle show?  I talked to Rog years ago about buying the forum so I could developed it more but he didn't have any interest in selling...


----------

